# Strawberry knit stitch...



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I just had to share this with you.
Made a washcloth and I love the "strawberry " look.
Found it on youtube and it is so pretty and very easy to do.
It would be easy to knit in round for girls winter hat. Or anything ,really.
I will use it on cardigan top and sleeves, maybe edging too.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's really pretty. Love learning new stitches. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I love this stitch. Have a strawberry farm in Pa. and would love to do some dishcloths.. I went on u tube,,, but to get the pattern isn't working.. Haven't been able to get her pattern.. There are other variations of this same stitch. Guess I could write it down as she goes through the demo. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

cdanzinger said:


> I love this stitch. Have a strawberry farm in Pa. and would love to do some dishcloths.. I went on u tube,,, but to get the pattern isn't working.. Haven't been able to get her pattern.. There are other variations of this same stitch. Guess I could write it down as she goes through the demo. Blessings, Cathy


I just went along with the video as she knitted, pausing it so I had everything exactly as she said it.
It is easy, don't need to write it after you knit 8-9 rows.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

That would make a cute tea cozy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Very sweet stitch and could be used for so many projects. Thanks for posting! &#127827;&#127827;&#127827;


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

surely there are written instructions somewhere.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Is there a written pattern for this stitch?


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

LucyinCanada said:


> That is very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

O.K. everybody, here is how is made.
Cast on in multiples of 6+5+2
First row-she slips first stitch(I knit first stitch)
* purl 2,knit 1, purl 2
in the next stitch, you need to make 5 stitches in
1(knit, YO, knit, YO, knit-you will end up with 
5 stitches on right needle.
Follow this pattern from * until you get to last 
stitch. She knits the last stitch(I slip last 
stitch)
Row 2-do first stitch the way you want
* knit 2, purl 1, knit 2
those 5 in 1 are knitted individually
again follow from * till the last stitch, finish 
last stitch your way
Row 3 to 6-knit the knits and purl the purls.
Row 7-first stitch your way
*purl 2
third stitch you will make again
5 stitches in 1
purl 2
next 5 purled stitches you knit in one
purl 2
follow this from * till end
Row 8-first stitch your way
* knit 9
purl 1
repeat from * till end, last stitch your way
Row 9,10,11 and 12 knit the knits, purl the 
purls
Row 13-first stitch your way
* purl 2
next 5 knit together into 1
purl 2
next one you make again 5 in one
continue till end, last stitch your way
Row 14-first stitch your way
knit 2
purl one
knit next 9
purl 1 and continue till end
Row 15,16,17,18 knit the knits and purl the purls
Row 19-same as row 7

I hope I did it right.
writing it took me longer then just learning it.
If there is anything else, let me know


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I had it organized row by row but it didn't show like this on this page, sorry.
But I was thinking, it might work, here is another link to youtube.
Click on the yellow sample- that's the strawberry stitch
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=strawberry+knit+stitch


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Or go to youtube and search for strawberry knit stitch.
Now you know what it looks like, click on the yellow sample.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

peppered said:


> O.K. everybody, here is how is made.
> Cast on in multiples of 6+5+2
> First row-s.................................................
> knit next 9
> ...


***********************************************
HOW IS THIS? IS IT ALRIGHT?

O.K. everybody, here is how is made.
Cast on in multiples of 6+5+2
First row-she slips first stitch(I knit first stitch) * purl 2,knit 1, purl 2 in the next stitch, you need to make 5 stitches in 1(knit, YO, knit, YO, knit-you will end up with 5 stitches on right needle.
Follow this pattern from * until you get to last stitch. She knits the last stitch(I slip last st)

Row 2-do first stitch the way you want * knit 2, purl 1, knit 2, those 5 in 1 are knitted individually, again follow from * till the last stitch, finish last stitch your way

Row 3 to 6-knit the knits and purl the purls.

Row 7-first stitch your way *purl 2 third stitch, you will make again 5 stitches in 1, purl 2, next 5 purled stitches you knit in one purl 2 follow this from * till end

Row 8-first stitch your way * knit 9, purl 1 repeat from * till end, last stitch your way

Row 9,10,11 and 12 knit the knits, purl the purls

Row 13-first stitch your way * purl 2, next 5 knit together into 1, purl 2, next one you make again 5 in one continue till end, last stitch your way

Row 14-first stitch your way knit 2, purl 1, knit next 9, purl 1 and continue till end(???????)

Row 15,16,17,18 knit the knits and purl the purls

Row 19-same as row 7


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

SwampCatNana said:


> ***********************************************
> HOW IS THIS? IS IT ALRIGHT?
> 
> O.K. everybody, here is how is made.
> ...


How do you make it stay like this send it out??
Thank you tho, it is easier to follow


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Peppered - I do it in a document then copy it and paste it here. I don't type it here.....


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I just wonder if anybody managed to get the info on youtube or if you tried to make the stitch yet?


----------

